# "every_program_i_have.***" has generated errors and will be closed by windows.



## baggytheo (Aug 1, 2004)

*"every_program_i_have.***" has generated errors and will be closed by windows.*

Hello everybody! Recently I did a kind of overhaul for my PC and replaced my old 40gig hdd with a new 80gig hdd. While I was at it I installed a new OS, Windows 2000 (had previously ran XP). Since I've been having many less problems than I would have been with XP, but the one problem I have had is the most annoying problem I've had with a PC.

At first the problem was primarily with installing any new software from a CD. After insertion of a CD the computer would think and think until displaying the error message "AUTORUN.exe has generated errors and will be closed by windows. An error log has been created." Then I would try to open the disc and manually run the setup file. This would produce the same error message with 'setup.exe' in the place of 'AUTORUN.exe'. Sometimes after getting the 'setup.exe has generated errors...' message I would get an 'explorer.exe has generated errors...' and explorer would restart itself after a minute or so of thinking. Eventually though, and seemingly randomly, some programs would install when I would just decide to try them again. Up to now I've been able to get most of my old software installed again, but such took a long time and a bit of luck to avoid those error messages.

Besides AUTORUN.exe, setup.exe, and explorer.exe, (since my initial troubles) many other programs have not been able to start. Pretty much every program I have on my machine has at some time or another decided not to run and given me a '___.exe has generated errors...' message. Usually a program will work fine for a few days or weeks, and then persistantly display that error message for a few days or weeks, and then perhaps return to functioning normally. There is no discernable pattern with this as on a certain day I maybe be able to run some programs and not run others; programs happen to be un-runnable at different times and varying lengths of time.

In the shortest way one could explain my problem: "Alot of my programs dont work alot of the time, and they get this error message: '_____.exe has generated errors and will be closed by windows. An error log has been created.'"


----------



## baggytheo (Aug 1, 2004)

Thought I'd post a follow-up since this thread had a few views and nobody had posted a solution. The problem stopped occuring after I uninstalled Norton Antivirus. I tried this since I had heard from many that Norton causes more problems and errors within windows than realisticly could be documented. In place of Norton I now use Awil Software's Avast™ Antivirus, which is available free off their website, automaticly updates itself, and provides multiple layers of protection with plugins for Outlook, Internet Explorer, the popular P2P programs, and more. So far Avast has not caused any errors i know of, or brought any spy/add ware with it.


----------

